# Finally found something that my picky eater likes!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just got an order from sitstay.com (they have free shipping for orders over $100 and every tuesday, you can get up to 10% off) Always on the look out for something my picky eater will eat, I tried a new product. 

OMG, she LOVED IT!! The cat is pissed because she didn't even get a chance to get near the bowl. 
[attachment=7835:attachment]

*Whole Life Real Meals Chicken Stew * 

*Chicken and Vegetables in a Fortified Gravy 
*A wholesome meal, made from real food, to be mixed with any premium dog food. 
*Free from chemicals, additives and preservatives. 
*Made from 100% human-grade ingredients. 
*Cooked & Freeze dried. You just add water. 
*More nutritious & more palatable than canned food. 
*Custom supplement includes superior forms of vitamins & chelated minerals 
*Essential oils plus freshly ground flax seed added to enhance skin & coat. 
*High antioxidant formula containing beta-carotene, grape seed extract, vitamins C, E, & Zinc. 
*Replaces canned food & nutritional supplements. 

You add warm water and mix it with dry food. Lucy just gulped it down and she NEVER gulps anything down!! 

Anybody else feed this to their dogs? You can find it Here

EDITED- It's been pointed out that it's high in fat. Lucy has gained 5 oz in 3 and 1/2 mos so in my situation, this is ideal! (she weighs 3 lbs 6 oz and is a few days shy of 8 mos)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just want to mention that that food is very high in fat at 35%. Most premium food is somewhere around 12-19%. Just something to be aware of....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Just want to mention that that food is very high in fat at 35%. Most premium food is somewhere around 12-19%. Just something to be aware of....[/B]


Thank you for that. My pup has gained exactly 5 oz in the 4 months I've had her (she's just shy of 8 mos). Sorry I failed to mention the fat percentage but for me, it's a bonus.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

does she feel too thin Stacy?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206176
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206181
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does she feel too thin Stacy?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards! [/B][/QUOTE] 



Then you know better than us, give her it for a while & see how she goes.



Another question? was her parents petite?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206184
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards! [/B][/QUOTE] 



Then you know better than us, give her it for a while & see how she goes.



Another question? was her parents petite?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Know better than you for... what? *is blonde*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206185
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does she feel too thin Stacy?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards! [/B][/QUOTE] 



Then you know better than us, give her it for a while & see how she goes.



Another question? was her parents petite?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Know better than you for... what? *is blonde* 



[/B][/QUOTE] 



LOL know better than us cause your her mummy & you know that she's not a good eater & you know if she feels too skinnyLOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206186
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards! [/B][/QUOTE] 



Then you know better than us, give her it for a while & see how she goes.



Another question? was her parents petite?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Know better than you for... what? *is blonde* 



[/B][/QUOTE] 



LOL know better than us cause your her mummy & you know that she's not a good eater & you know if she feels too skinnyLOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh!! Ok!! I thought you were talking about feeding her something that may or may not be good for her because of the higher fat content. She is just thinner than I would like and it makes me nervous when she doesn't eat for long periods at a time! She was clanging her bowl around for me to feed her AGAIN and that is something that has happened maybe once, LOL. How about your babies? are they picky?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206188
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does she feel too thin Stacy?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, much thinner than I would like, which is why I've been trying to find something she'll eat rather than look at and walk away. My cat is getting very fat with all of Lucy's discards! [/B][/QUOTE] 



Then you know better than us, give her it for a while & see how she goes.



Another question? was her parents petite?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Know better than you for... what? *is blonde* 



[/B][/QUOTE] 



LOL know better than us cause your her mummy & you know that she's not a good eater & you know if she feels too skinnyLOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh!! Ok!! I thought you were talking about feeding her something that may or may not be good for her because of the higher fat content. She is just thinner than I would like and it makes me nervous when she doesn't eat for long periods at a time! She was clanging her bowl around for me to feed her AGAIN and that is something that has happened maybe once, LOL. How about your babies? are they picky? 

[/B][/QUOTE] 



The boys are not picky, but so far Abbie is picky & like you I have yet to find something that she really loves.



So this new food, it's not a comlete food, right. So do you find that when you mix it with her other food that she is leaving the other food out & just eating this new tasty one?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am glad that you have finally found something that will get your baby to eat. With this simply being a supplement to their regular food, I couldn't imagine that the fat content would be a real issue, even if she didn't need to gain a few ounces.


----------

